# Pair of Raleigh Cruisers



## whiskey (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi there hi there ho there, I picked up a pair of Raleigh Cruisers yesterday as a super stealthy secret fathers day present (kick ASS) but I have NO idea what year they are, nor any info about them.
I do have one (mediocre) picture of the pair, I can get more this weekend, I have them in hiding until fathers day, I was hoping someone could give me an idea as to how to date them?
There is ZERO rust and they are in beautiful condition, so nice that I thought they would be newer than they appear...






Thanks in advance!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEL (Jun 14, 2010)

These appear to be from the late 70s or 80s. Check the components for date codes. Deralleurs (depending on the make) will have either a code or the year, usually stamped on the back side of the cage. Front hubs sometimes have a year stamped on them. Crank arms usually have info on the back side. Look online for date codes. Raleigh serial numbers are also online.


----------

